# How to get a credit history



## lovinit (Feb 13, 2010)

We will be moving to Florida next week on an L1 visa and wondering what is the best way to grow a credit history?


----------



## PAR (Feb 13, 2010)

lovinit said:


> We will be moving to Florida next week on an L1 visa and wondering what is the best way to grow a credit history?


I started building my credit by opening a few accounts at department stores and shortly after was able to get a real credit card, finance a car, etc. I'm a US citizen but that's how I started when I was a teen and had no credit to speak of.


----------



## goodman (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi, good question. The best way is to get a secured credit card from the bank. You bascially choose how much you want to set the credit limit at and then pay the bank that amount which they hold for 12 months. There is usually an annual fee so bascially you are paying to spend your own money! But we have found this is the only way to get started. Everything else was declined for us i.e. store cards, contract phones, mortgage.


----------

